# Tsuge Pipes



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

I just noticed that smokingpipes.com has just put up about 75 new Tsuge pipes that are more than likely discontinued models, but I've never seen that effect the quality of a pipe and how well it's going to smoke. These are primarily Kagas, Arashis, Triangles, and Bents and are priced in the 40.00 to 100.00 range. Most are smooths but there are also some rusticated and a few churchwardens.

*I own 3 Tsuges and all were great smokers right out of the box.* I think if you did a little shopping you would see these prices are well below most other retailers. These are nice pipes.:dr

I don't know if it's permissible to post messages regarding pipes coming from a specific dealer and I'm in no way affiliated with this company although I have done business with them in the past. So Greg, if I'm out of bounds, chop, chop.

F. Prefect

IHT - not out of bounds, but we had a topic about this last night. if you want to review pipes (like your Tsuge's for example), go for it, it's "Pipe related reviews". you can review anything "pipe" related. i was going to merge this with our other topic, but decided to highlight the review portion of your post and leave it here.


----------

